# wasserzeichen wiedererkennen



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

ich habe ein programm das wasserzeichen auf bilder macht...
das problem ist... wenn man das selbe wasserzeichen immer auf die gleichen bilder macht, wird es sichtbarer...
kann man irgendwie erkennen, das das wasserzeichen schon auf dem bild ist, und es dann überspringen?


----------



## Swaegar (11. Sep 2008)

Da Du die Form Deines Wasserzeichen kennst: Hast Du schon an template matching/(cross-)correlation gedacht?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korrelation bzw. Kreuzkorrelation (engl. cross-correlation).

Du solltest da auch was bei google (Stichwort: cross-correlation und java) finden, wie z.B.

http://sci.tech-archive.net/Archive/sci.image.processing/2007-06/msg00101.html
http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dgzkwpx4_0p3x2sx


----------



## SlaterB (11. Sep 2008)

1.
markiere die bereits geänderte Datei irgendwie, falls nicht im Dateinamen, dann in der Datei selber,
keine Ahnung ob es da Textfelder gibt oder du mal paar Pixel am Rand ungestört ändern kannst 

2.
sonst bleibt wohl nur die Bilderkennung (praktisch das vorherige Post ohne Fachbegriffe/ genaue Algorithmen  ):
finde bestimmte markante Linien/ Ränder von Flächen oder den gesamten Umriss des Wasserzeichens und die Position im Bild wo dies dann gezeichnet werden würde,

prüfe dort den Abstand der Pixelfarben zu anderen Pixeln in der Nähe, die nicht durch das Wasserzeichen verändert werden,
in schwammigen Jpg-Bildern vielleicht nicht gerade das Pixel direkt daneben..,
summiere tausende derartiger Unterschiede, wenn ein gewisses Schwellwert überschritten ist, dann ist das Wasserzeichen wohl vorhanden,
ist aber ne unsichere Sache, in extrem bunten Bildern vielleicht kaum zu erkennen,

recht ähnlich:
wenn durch das Wasserzeichen das Bild an dieser Stelle insgesamt dunkler wird, dann die Durchschnittshelligkeit dort mit der Umgebung vergleichen

zur Bestimmung der Schwellwerte das ganze auf normalen Bildern und Bildern mit Schwellwerten testen,

evtl. extra eine bestimmte Linie/ Fläche dafür in das Wasserzeichen einführen, das entspricht schon halb der einfacheren Lösung 1


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

geht das denn immer?
das wasserzeichen sieht man mit bloßem auge kaum...
nur auf grauen flächen...
das wasserzeichen ist hellgrau und mit einem  "Alpha composite 0.05f" auf das bild gezeichnet...

ich glaube man sieht keine großen unterschiede von verarbeiteten bildern und nciht verarbeiteten..


----------



## SlaterB (11. Sep 2008)

tja, je weniger es zu erkennen ist, desto schwerer wird es zu erkennen sein 

im Allgemeinen kann man davon ausgehen, dass solche Erkennungsmethoden weniger sehen als das menschliche Auge,
insbesondere wenn es nicht die hochkomplexen Integralformeln von der Wiki-Seite sind 
sondern solche spontanen Überlegungen wie von mir (falls du darauf geantwortet hast  )


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

ist es vllt möglich auf die bildeigenschaften zuzugreifen und zum beispiel bei dateiinfo ein kommentar zu machen?


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen wie man in die metadaten schreibt?


----------

